# snowfoaming fun on a cold day



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

been having a play with a new snowfoam gun and some new foam

the gun has a little filter on the uptake pipe,helps with small blockages,inside the gun and the jets inside
can be seen on the video

the foam was from car chem uk

nice foam,nice and thick and long dwell time,shifted a bit of dirt as well










and heres a little video of it in action

fitted with a smaller 500ml bottle,more than enough for a primera/mondeo/size car

approx 3/4 inch of foam in bottle,topped up with warm water


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

never get bored of snow foam! it just looks so good!


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

isn't 4 inch of snow foam a bit to much ? especially in a 500ml bottle


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

davies20 said:


> never get bored of snow foam! it just looks so good!


keeps young uns entertained



GLN said:


> isn't 4 inch of snow foam a bit to much ? especially in a 500ml bottle


generally id say yes

but its three quarters of an inch,,written in old school :lol:


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> keeps young uns entertained
> 
> generally id say yes
> 
> but its three quarters of an inch,,written in old school :lol:


haha never noticed that my bad :lol:


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

GLN said:


> isn't 4 inch of snow foam a bit to much ? especially in a 500ml bottle


He dosn't mean 3 or 4 inches of foam. He means 3 quarters of an inch. Ie 3/4"


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks good, just out of interest do you PW the car first or just whack snow foam straight on?


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks impressive, I am very tempted to get in on some snow-foam action, and have a perfect mucky car to test it on, my mum's Clio she lives in the sticks and its plastered in mud that is well cemented on by now.

Mind if I ask what pressure washer you have? looks very thick and how long it stayed on the car?

Just I don't think i'd get to use it that much, for the 70ish quid I would spend and would be massive p***ed off if it didn't live up to my expectations, on either super foamy fun or good cleaning etc.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great..


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

danwel said:


> Looks good, just out of interest do you PW the car first or just whack snow foam straight on?


i always rinse the car off.removes as much as possible,



jebus said:


> Looks impressive, I am very tempted to get in on some snow-foam action, and have a perfect mucky car to test it on, my mum's Clio she lives in the sticks and its plastered in mud that is well cemented on by now.
> 
> Mind if I ask what pressure washer you have? looks very thick and how long it stayed on the car?
> 
> Just I don't think i'd get to use it that much, for the 70ish quid I would spend and would be massive p***ed off if it didn't live up to my expectations, on either super foamy fun or good cleaning etc.


snowfoam softens up the baked on crud really well,then jet wash off most of it

i have a nilfisk e130 washer,but really low mains pressure,but its a great machine and gets used at least twice a week in winter and possibly 4+ in the summer,great machines,these have metal pump internals as apposed to cheaper ones that are plastic

this gun is from my mate,who imports them

on his e bay site they are a lot cheaper than 70 at least half that price

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/directhose?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I was going to ask about the gun too Steve, can you point me in the right direction please?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Vossman said:


> I was going to ask about the gun too Steve, can you point me in the right direction please?


here you go

tell him i sent you

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/directhose?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

looks a good price, far cheaper that the 45-55 quid others charge, so with 20 quid for some snowfoam, is a bargain in my eyes.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The video does look good, what foam are you using.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

jebus said:


> looks a good price, far cheaper that the 45-55 quid others charge, so with 20 quid for some snowfoam, is a bargain in my eyes.


tell him steve sent you :thumb:



Trip tdi said:


> The video does look good, what foam are you using.


as in post
its one from car chem uk im trialling at the mo


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I can vouch for these hoses, i got one before i knew of steve and the quality of them are brilliant much better than my karcher one and came all as described etc etc so I'm sure the snow foam lance is just as good.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> here you go
> 
> tell him i sent you
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/directhose?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


Will do Steve - cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> tell him steve sent you :thumb:
> 
> as in post
> its one from car chem uk im trialling at the mo


Steve, is it that orange coloured one with added wax?


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

I got my autobrite hd for crimbo iv still got to play with, my kids are pestering me like mad the break it out lol looks mega fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

very nice post steve, thanks.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Guitarjon said:


> Steve, is it that orange coloured one with added wax?


no its not

this is a clear one,with no aroma as such
from car chem uk

ill try to get you a little sample if i can,ive actually used all mine


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I was gonna say it looks to dwell/ foam better than the other one. Give us a shout and ill pop round. Ill be needing some soon lol.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Steve,
I did hear a rumour it was snowing in Wath, might have known it was just you.....

Anyway I need some foam, do you have a favourite I should give a try?

Deano


----------



## gazzaog (Oct 4, 2012)

looks good stuff steve.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

*Here's my try with Car Chem Snow Foam*


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Steve what are these lances like compared to the autobrite one?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Having the nut on the input pipe looks to be a better idea than the usual smooth pipes, I need to take my autobrite lance apart as it's blocked but I currently don't have a bench vice, if it was like the one on the picture I'd have been able to get by with a couple of spanners.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Mattodl said:


> Steve what are these lances like compared to the autobrite one?












The new one from steve's mate 
The old shape autobrite lance to me both identical other than steves mate comes with a better middle bit like neil says
And alot cheaper which is always a bonus


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Mattodl said:


> Steve what are these lances like compared to the autobrite one?


cheaper in price only

he imports them direct from the manufacturer

the only difference you will see is in the pocket :thumb:

trust me,i can vouch for these


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> i have a nilfisk e130 washer,but really low mains pressure


I'm surprised that you've got low pressure there, I know somebody that only lives five minutes away from you in Brampton and the water coming out of the outside tap is almost as if it's already got a pressure washer plumbed in.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

NeilG40 said:


> I'm surprised that you've got low pressure there, I know somebody that only lives five minutes away from you in Brampton and the water coming out of the outside tap is almost as if it's already got a pressure washer plumbed in.


yorks water,a few years ago started to upgrade the pipework system, ,were still waiting
but the pressure has never been a problem at all


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> yorks water,a few years ago started to upgrade the pipework system, ,were still waiting
> but the pressure has never been a problem at all


Ours isn't anything to write home about, I don't know if it makes any difference that we're at the top of a hill.


----------



## twozme (Dec 27, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> cheaper in price only
> 
> he imports them direct from the manufacturer
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, Just got my New Nilfisk C110-5 this morning from Amazon. I'm new on here n been looking at Foam Lance's at all sorts of price's, Your mates one looks a good buy, Do you know if your Nilfisk n my C110-5 are the same lance fittings?
Is it really that good at that price


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

twozme said:


> Hi Steve, Just got my New Nilfisk C110-5 this morning from Amazon. I'm new on here n been looking at Foam Lance's at all sorts of price's, Your mates one looks a good buy, Do you know if your Nilfisk n my C110-5 are the same lance fittings?
> Is it really that good at that price


yours is this one

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=290903

just contact him thru his e bay shop and hell sort it out for you

heres another video of one in action

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289714


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

nice little review im looking forward to using my foam gun now:thumb:


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> I can vouch for these hoses, i got one before i knew of steve and the quality of them are brilliant much better than my karcher one and came all as described etc etc so I'm sure the snow foam lance is just as good.


Me too, I've had my snow foam lance / bottle for over 6 months now, from the same supplier Steve is talking about and it's never let me down.

Cost me £27 plus the £4 postage.

Please note, I never knew that a DW member knew the supplier / seller.

I have often referred others to his eBay store in the cleaning section on a well known ford fiesta forum


----------



## twozme (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for that Guys;:thumb: Will order one and mention your name if thats ok Steve 
Very Much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

twozme said:


> Thanks for that Guys;:thumb: Will order one and mention your name if thats ok Steve
> Very Much appreciated :thumb:


mention away

always good to know where his custom is from

lets us all know how you get on with it when it lands at yours :thumb:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

They're cheaper on their website http://www.directhoses.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=17&products_id=67


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

danga200 said:


> They're cheaper on their website http://www.directhoses.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=17&products_id=67


that looks like the new site
didnt realise it was live

all connectors are available,just ask


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I'd update this one 

A lot of the cars I work on are owned by guys who live in the countryside, so the thick winter muck they get coated in (and the muck I need to safely remove) goes way beyond what I would want to remove without pre-contact washing of some shape or form. I've got pump sprayers and Nilfilsk's provided foam bottle for my baby C110, and whilst they are perfectly acceptable for most situations having a 'proper' lance and 'properly' delivered snow foam seemed to worth trying.

Anyway, today's test was pretty simple. Hook up my new 10m hose from directhoses.net as well as their foam lance, and see if that combo with my Car-Chem snow foam could make a dent in my Vito's winter muck!

The foam lance bottle was filled about an inch with C-C snow foam and topped up with cold water. This was more than enough to go around the Vito twice as I experimented with consistency and spray patterns

The foam was allowed to dwell for just 5 minutes as I wanted to see what it would do in real world valeting scenarios rather than 10+ minutes, which I may not have time for. This still gave me time to whizz around with a detail brush on the nooks and crannies, clean the arches and was long enough to shift loose crud (as demonstrated by my own chem-trail!) 

The foam itself was less thick than I would have liked but a lot of that is down to my fiddling around, as I know others have had great results with the same combo. Water pressure and a baby pressure washer won't help here, but I was very happy all the same.


So in summary, I would say it was well worth the money. The hose, lance and postage was all less than £60 and with Car-Chem and many others selling Snow Foam for sensible money I'm chuffed to have this as part of my valeting kit. It's given me another safe tool to use and will be a valuable part of my wash routine for heavily soiled monsters, as well as the pampered Porsche or suck like.

Thanks to Steve for his guidance prior to purchase. I ordered straight from the directhoses.net site and the goods turned up very promptly via Parcelforce :thumb:


----------



## Cooldude196 (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you use it every time you wash or just when the cars especially dirty?

Many thanks


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

For me I bought the gear with especially dirty cars in mind, but now I have the equipment I have quickly re-organised my cleaning routine to accommodate this into every wash. The peace of mind I get from adding this stage to the routine is worth the small amount of time & money for that added bit of safety.

I don't doubt that different folks will have different ideas.


----------

